# Zugesicherter Speicher der jvm nach Programmstart erhöhen



## SegFault (13. Jan 2009)

Ist dies irgendwie möglich?
Ich kann ja beim starten des Programmes per -Xms=256m -Xmx=512m den Speicher welcher der JVM zugesichert ist einstellen. Kann ich das irgendwie aus meinen Programm heraus oder bin ich nun leider gezwungen startscripte bzw eine batch datei zum starten des Programmes zu schreiben?


----------



## Ebenius (13. Jan 2009)

Es ist nicht möglich. Ob Du Skripte schreiben musst, hängt davon ab, wie Du Deine App startest.

Wenn Du mit ... 
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar myApp.jar
```
 ... startest, kannst Du die Werte im Manifest von myApp.jar angeben. Wenn Du mit Webstart arbeitest kannst/musst/solltest Du die Werte im JNLP eintragen. Wenn Du mit ... 
	
	
	
	





```
java ... classname
```
 startest, brauchst Du ein Startskript dafür. Oder Du arbeitest mit einer Launcher-Applikation (wie das Eclipse tut), die dann einen neuen Prozess für Dein Programm startet.

Ebenius


----------



## Ebenius (13. Jan 2009)

Nachtrag... Ich dachte zumindest, dass man die Parameter im Manifest angeben kann... Aber da hab ich unrecht. :-(


----------



## SegFault (13. Jan 2009)

ich dachte auch an das Manifest aber da hab ich halt auch nichts gefunden. Ggf hat noch wer eine bessere lösung aber ich bereite schonmal startscripte vor


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jan 2009)

Geht wunderbar mit Java Webstart.


----------



## Ebenius (13. Jan 2009)

Schrieb ich doch oben schon. 

Ebenius


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2009)

übersehen... sorry


----------

